# Fusilera de Vw Polo Classic mod 97 1.6 MI



## edu dj (Jul 7, 2014)

*H*ola gente del foro...
*Q*uisiera saber si alguien que fuera tan amable podria facilitarme algun mapa de conexion de la fusilera de un vw polo mod. 97 naftero 1.6 classic...
*H*ace poco tiempo, le entro agua por todos lados a causa de la inundacion de un camino y el problema que tiene es que cuando se le da la gana, andan las luces de giro y balizas; el resto de las luces funciona con normalidad...
*O*biamente descartando que el problema pueda ser la ecu, me tiro mas a la idea de q*ue* puede ser la fusilera y acto seguido algun posible corto en algun cableado, ya que, en uno de los lugares donde se colocan los fusibles esta derretido...
*T*ambien habiamos evaluado la posibilidad q*ue* pueda ser algun rele q*ue* se encuentra arri*b*a de la fusilera...
*P*ero antes de tocar cualquier cosa, me gustaria poder revisar la fusilera y constatar que todo esta conectado correctamente...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2014)

¿ Y hacerle alguna limpieza con Contacmatic ?


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 7, 2014)

como dice dosmetros, limpieza profunda, terminales oxidados o reles defectuoso dan ese problema
pasiencia, a desarmar y contamatic...
si encuentro el diagrama lo subo


----------



## ankilea (Dic 11, 2015)

lo solucionaste?=


----------

